# building forearms



## kilosforbreakfast (Dec 29, 2017)

how do you guys make your forearms grow??
how do you blast them and how many times  a week with which excercises?


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 29, 2017)

Masturbate. Each arm twice a week. No lotion.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 29, 2017)

You know you are going to get some fun comments coming on this one I hope.  lol  

I honestly don't know anyone that works out their forearms specifically.  These get hit pretty hard in almost every thing that you do for upper body.  When I was a kid I used to load up a bar and do wrist curls over my knees, but looking back on it later, thought it was dumb.  I wouldn't worry about the forearms dude.  They will come.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 29, 2017)

If you are hitting heavy compound lifts they will grow on their own. Only direct forearm work I ever did was just light reverse curls to avoid the plague of tennis elbow.


----------



## DF (Dec 29, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> you know you are going to get some fun comments coming on this one i hope.  Lol
> 
> i honestly don't know anyone that works out their forearms specifically.  These get hit pretty hard in almost every thing that you do for upper body.  When i was a kid i used to load up a bar and do wrist curls over my knees, but looking back on it later, thought it was dumb.  I wouldn't worry about the forearms dude.  They will come.




snake!!!!!! :32 (18):


----------



## tinymk (Dec 29, 2017)

I wouldn't do any specific forearm work... Heavy, heavy is relative to the person, dumbbell and barbell work will make them grow in time. Squeeze that bar brother.


----------



## kilosforbreakfast (Dec 29, 2017)

ill go with masturbating without lotion till my ****ing calluses BLEED !!


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 29, 2017)

same, only thing i do specifically for forearms (besides beating off) is the reverse grip barbell curls. You can try zottman curls too.


----------



## Fladjengineer (Dec 29, 2017)

Forearms are like calves, lots of slow twitch fibers. Either they grow easy or they dont. if they dont lots of heavy high rep / sets of hammer curls, seated wrist curls and reverse curls. average about 5 sets 45-60 reps and 3x a week, don't forget to eat! give it a month you will see a difference.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 29, 2017)

Asked this bouncer with huge forearms what he does 

He said consistently hitting them with revrrse curls forearm curls & squeeze grips all day every day


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 29, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you are hitting heavy compound lifts they will grow on their own. Only direct forearm work I ever did was just light reverse curls to avoid the plague of tennis elbow.



Shit, did that help?
I go through periods of tennis elbow and it hinders my training a bit. Didnt doing MORE work make those tendons and ligaments worse?
If not I may have to give that a shot.


----------



## Hurt (Dec 29, 2017)

I don't do any direct forearm training and I have pretty big forearms. Pretty much everything that involves gripping will hit them. I make it a point not to use straps or any other grip aids though.


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Dec 30, 2017)

I did not know revers curls would help with tennis elbow. I just give em a break for a week or two.


----------

